
No, you cannot optimize life - Priem19
https://gerritsn.people.stanford.edu/wzzn-no-you-cannot-optimize-life
======
kalium-xyz
Without the insight to exploit opportunity you cannot take it. Education and
hard work at understanding those things that you consider to be good and the
means to accomplish them will allow you the agency to do so. I do not agree
with the author.

------
willyg123
You can optimize for opportunities and that can get you pretty far.

